# Grub

## flanp

O Gentoo instala o grub 1 ou o 2 ?

----------

## pilla

Os dois estão na árvore, mas a versão 2 não tem keywords, ou seja, o padrão vai ser o 1.

versões do grub no gentoo

----------

